# housing location advice



## alilmessedup (Dec 6, 2013)

hi everyone, i am considering my offer package to determine my move to hong kong. my office is in science park, sha tin area. can you suggest any area that is not too far off from town, hopefully with a lovely community of expats and that housing prices are not too high.

thanks


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Sha tin is on the KCR route which connects with the MTR. House/rental priceswill be cheaper than Kowloon and the island.


----------



## michn23 (Dec 7, 2013)

If you want convenience you may choose to live in satin town centre otherwise ma on shan is a nice area to live in


----------

